# Wipeout!!!!!!!!!!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

SO I GOT A CUCUMBER ......................
long time ago ......... and one morning bam everythings dead and the stench .
good thing i had moved it to the holding tank i lost about 5 things waaaa my favorate mushrooms are gone and my monti was like gooo some other things i am just waiting to see if they will open , the dendro are iffy at this point but they were well fed lololol
and cucumbers are soooo pretty :-( now i need another lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ouch that sucks, I remember you telling me that they can kill a tank if they blow up/get squished or die... really sucks, sorry for the loss...good thing it was limited though? where the shrimp fry in there?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i pull my cucumbers out of my pleco tanks every other day to prevent that


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lolz
Sea cucumbers. Squishing them can cause them to release toxins, or just burst like a gross little balloon, causing a huge spike and killing everything in a reef tank.

Sorry to hear that Doreen. Man, you're having a spate of bad luck these days. Still have to come over to deliver those meds.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Holy! what's going on, you seem to be having a lot of problems lately.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. There are a few cucumber's that are non-toxic but for the most part once they start looking ill, you have to remove them. The same goes for Sea Apples.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

man, you've got the worst luck. that's rotten.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nks all ..... yes it was a pretty fast wipeout too im surprised and shocked how fast it was .
the baby shrimp tho are still there but a lot are dead , but i still have thousands in the other tank so no big deal there as the babies are preggos and will be millions soon lol
I love cucumbers , and i moved it from the big tank thank god !
so im hoping to grab another cucumber  this weekend.
a few things have not opened yet , dendro head looks pretty bad im hoping tho .........
hey you win some you loose some right .
Knock on wood the FW is looking ok now .


Dont worrie their will be cleaner shrimp to go around and then some lol


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry to read of your losses, blossom. Be very careful with what sea cucumbers you purchase. In general, the Holuthuria sp. ones have less toxic tubules of Cuvier. I never had any issues with the tiger-tail cukes from the Caribbean....great sand sifters but they do get big over time.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have cleaned it out and been feeding the tank extra trying to get stuff to open a few heads are peaking out lost 1 ducan head and the other 2 dont look too good .the dendro is looking better tho and amazingly enough the clam survived but the zoas on it arent opened yet but im still hoping .
Abonus tho antipasta are dead lololol


----------

